# Habitation door mechanism



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,
I need to get inside my door lock mechanism, Lock sticking and although well lubricated it's not solving problem and I need to get inside and either adjust or lubricate affected parts directly.

Has anybody on here got the same type of door locking mechanism and knowledge of how to get inside.!

I've attached a picture of the door lock mechanism (What a nightmare trying to upload a picture on this website !)


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Philippft,
I've not done this but looking at your photo, I would have assumed that the lock is secured by the bolts underneath the 4 round caps. I would try to carefully prise one out with a very small screwdriver blade and see what's underneath.

Bill


----------

